# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 10] Autonomie des excutables

## digital prophecy

Bonjour  tous, je viens de me mettre  PowerBuilder 10. j'ai cr une petite application de calculatrice. l'application tourne bien sur la machine o elle a t dveloppe, mais une fois qu'on la met sur une autre machine, elle reclame un tas de bibliothques. Quelqu'un ne peut pas me montrer une astuce pour dans le dploiement pour qu'elle ne me rclame rien ?

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

Suivant les fonctionnalites que l'on utilise dans son application, il faut installer certaines dll.

Il existe un petit utilitaire "PowerBuilde Runtime Packager" fournis  avec Pb10 qui permet de crer des packages d'installation avec les librairies ncessaires.

Sinon dans la doc html , il existe un chapitre sur le sujet : 
Deployemnt technique / deploying application / PowerBuilder runtime files

Exemple pour pb8
PBVM80.DLL All 
LIBJCC.DLL All 
PBDWE80.DLL DataWindows and DataStores 
PBRTC80.DLL Rich Text 
PBFNT80.INI Mapping unavailable fonts 
PBLAB80.INI Label DataWindow presentation style predefined formats 
PBTRA80.DLL Database connection tracing 

Thig

----------


## digital prophecy

Merci beaucoup Thig pour cette intervention aussi rapide.
Je suis un habitu du Delphi 6 ou 7, l je suis oblig de dvelopper en PowerBuilder 10, pck c'est le choix de l'entreprise o je viens d'tre pris. que peux-tu me donner comme conseil pour vite apprendre la Power Builder ? Le but c'est d'arriver  crire des applications qui utiliseront une base de donnes sous SQL Server !

----------


## Thig

Le plus simple c'est de passer  l'action... 

Essaye de faire de petit exemple de programmes en relation avec la base de donnes ( connection, chargement,  contrle de la saisie, mise  jour ... )

Par rapport  Delphi ou les autres langages il faut penser  utiliser au maximum les DataWindow/DataStore. Ainsi, il arrive souvent qu'un cran type, ne soit compos que d'une fentre et une ou deux dataWindow.

Lutilisation dun framework peut faciliter la prise en main (mais pas forcment la connaissance de pb)

A+ Thig

----------


## patrice.domange

Si tu veux dvelopper des applications PB efficace, il faut absolument matriser le Datawindow Control et son pendant non visuel le DataStore object et enfin savoir laborer des requtes SQL.

Je peux de conseiller deux livres qui pourront t'aider dans ta tche d'apprentissage,  savoir :

- "The definitive datawindow", Richard Brooks, Addison-Wesley - ISBN 0-201-70224-X

- "PowerBuilder 9 - Advanced Client/server Development, Bruce Armstrong & Millard F. Brown III, Sams Publishing - ISBN 0-672-32500-4

Une fois que tu as compris les grands principes et que tu te rends compte de la puissance du Datawindow, tu ne pourras plus t'en passer !

Tu a l'air dpit de devoir utiliser PB10, mais tu ne sais pas la chance que tu as ! Mois, j'ai l'impression de revenir au moins 10 ans en arrire en devant rcrire une application PB5 en JAVA/J2EE/SPRING/WebLogic. En effet, on passe plus de 80% de notre temps  faire du Data Binding, alors qu'en PB il suffit de dfinir un Datawindow avec le bon SQL et tu as dj 90 % de ton cran qui fonctionne ! Et je te parle pas du temps qu'il faut pour effectuer une modification quelconque en JAVA, par exemple pour ajouter un champs dans un cran, cela peut prendre plusieur jours, l ou en PB cela te prend souvent pas plus d'une heure pour redployer l'application parfaitement en ordre de marche !
On peut savoir o tu bosse ? Parce-que moi je te cache pas que je rve de pouvoir retravailler sur un nouveau projet en PB, et notamment en PB 10 !
Pour info je suis spcialiste PB 4  9... :;):

----------

